# Lawman MK III 4" value



## fasta6 (Jan 25, 2013)

A friend of the family inherited a Lawman MK III 4" that, according to Colt's website, was made in 1969. She is a widow and is not comfortable with the gun in her house. I'm willing to buy it from her, but what's a fair price? I haven't seen the gun yet, but I would assume average condition.

Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Google it, and you'll find out.................fair price is what you are willing to pay, and what she'll accept.


----------

